# Favorite mix?



## MikeyMerciless

What's your favorite mix from two different breeds?

I'd have to say mine is a German Shepherd / Beagle mix.
gsdbeagle.JPG


----------



## jakeandrenee

none.......


----------



## MrsWoodcock

jakeandrenee said:


> none.......


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## onyx'girl

My golden/border mix was wonderful! And thats what she looked like, a gold border collie.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

onyx'girl said:


> My golden/border mix was wonderful! And thats what she looked like, a gold border collie.



Wow that sounds like a beautiful mix... do you have pictures?


----------



## Emoore

Not two different breeds, but my mom's got a Rottweiler/Great Dane/Labrador mix named Trooper who's just an awesome dog.


----------



## King&Skylar

Whatever this is:









for sure part rotti, possibly lab too? any ideas? she's SO sweet, but my lord, she's dumb!!!


----------



## onyx'girl

Yes, I have lots of pics, here are a few of Clover and the last one is my favorite!
Ice Storm '07
















^This was her St. Paddy Day 13th Birthday, kids made a clover on her head with food coloring









Clover in the morning sun:


----------



## robinhuerta

A close friend had an "oops" litter of GSD & Bernese Mountain Dogs.
The male (Bernese) was "clinically" sterile for over a year...then one day...WHALA!
They looked like Rottie pups with white toes. I wish that I had pics.
There were 4 puppies in the litter...3males & 1 female....all were given to great homes.
*I have to admit...they were some of the cutest puppies!


----------



## MikeyMerciless

King&Skylar said:


> Whatever this is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure part rotti, possibly lab too? any ideas? she's SO sweet, but my lord, she's dumb!!!



Wow that's a nice looking dog... is it young? or full grown? I can't guess until I know that since she looks small


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Emoore said:


> Not two different breeds, but my mom's got a Rottweiler/Great Dane/Labrador mix named Trooper who's just an awesome dog.



That's an interesting mix... I bet he's big right?


----------



## MikeyMerciless

onyx'girl said:


> Yes, I have lots of pics, here are a few of Clover and the last one is my favorite!
> Ice Storm '07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This was her St. Paddy Day 13th Birthday, kids made a clover on her head with food coloring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clover in the morning sun:



Wow I was right, that IS a beautiful dog  I like the last picture too!


----------



## Chicagocanine

I don't have a favorite, I know so many very nice mutts! As far as looks I love Husky mixes who inherit the blue eyes but a different coat color. For example I've seen a Rottie/Husky mix with black/tan coloring and blue eyes, or my friend's Husky/Lab?? mix who was reddish colored with blue eyes. 
I loved my Rat Terrier mix, he looked like a Rat Terrier except with a stocky/wide/muscular build and a wide head. He had a Terrier personality but without the drive to want to kill small animals (he wanted to kill toys instead.)

There were these puppies I saw at a pet expo a year or two ago, they were with a rescue group. They called them German Shepherd/Airedale mixes. I don't know if that was correct but they were very cute! Looked like wire-coated GSDs if you can imagine.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I have never owned a mix breed (all GSD's here) but my sister had a cute little rescue mix that was fiesty, fast and pretty amazing. I miss that dog a lot actually.

She was one of those "so ugly their cute" types...lol.

Senna was a pug, bulldogge and spitz mix.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Chicagocanine said:


> I don't have a favorite, I know so many very nice mutts! As far as looks I love Husky mixes who inherit the blue eyes but a different coat color. For example I've seen a Rottie/Husky mix with black/tan coloring and blue eyes, or my friend's Husky/Lab?? mix who was reddish colored with blue eyes.
> I loved my Rat Terrier mix, he looked like a Rat Terrier except with a stocky/wide/muscular build and a wide head. He had a Terrier personality but without the drive to want to kill small animals (he wanted to kill toys instead.)
> 
> There were these puppies I saw at a pet expo a year or two ago, they were with a rescue group. They called them German Shepherd/Airedale mixes. I don't know if that was correct but they were very cute! Looked like wire-coated GSDs if you can imagine.



Hmmm I can picture it, but in my head it doesn't fit a GSD haha. And those mixes sound nice as well. A reddish could with blue eyes. I think a long-haired black coat dog with blue eyes would look nice.


----------



## King&Skylar

MikeyMerciless said:


> Wow that's a nice looking dog... is it young? or full grown? I can't guess until I know that since she looks small


She's about 5 months there, she's now 3 1/2 years and weighs about 70 pounds. Here's a recent picture:


----------



## MikeyMerciless

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have never owned a mix breed (all GSD's here) but my sister had a cute little rescue mix that was fiesty, fast and pretty amazing. I miss that dog a lot actually.
> 
> She was one of those "so ugly their cute" types...lol.
> 
> Senna was a pug, bulldogge and spitz mix.



That's cool as well haha. I like the last picture, nice action shot haha


----------



## irongrl

onyx'girl said:


> Yes, I have lots of pics, here are a few of Clover and the last one is my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clover in the morning sun:


 
Clover was a beautiful dog!


----------



## MikeyMerciless

King&Skylar said:


> She's about 5 months there, she's now 3 1/2 years and weighs about 70 pounds. Here's a recent picture:



Hmm I don't know. it's kinda hard to judge. But yea, definitely Rott... maybe either Lab or Shepherd.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Cutest mix I ever saw was...Ready for it? A Dachshund/Golden Retriever mix!!! It had a Doxie body with a Golden head and long golden coat.  Adorable dog! No pictures, met him on a walk. 

However, my FAVORITE mix would have to be...






Chance!  I -think- he is a German Shepherd/Kelpie mix. He came from animal control though so no telling. He is 50lb on a fat day and about 22in at the shoulder. He looks a little like a mini version of a GSD (And I'm often asked if he's a puppy) but he really doesn't act like a GSD. Everything I've read and learned from Kelpie owners about their personalities/temperament, way they herd, coat type, body build, ect just SCREAMS Chance.

Though regardless of what his breed actually is, he has turned out to be the most amazing dog I've ever owned.

Here is his "mug shot".









This was Chance as a puppy, after bringing him home from animal control. We'd just gotten the news that he was very sick with parvo and full of worms and would probably die. 









And here he is now at 3.5 years old, full of life. 










































No convincing me a breeder could have gave me a better dog. :thumbup: I absolutely love my mutt. He's the smartest, most lovable, most loyal dog I've ever owned. :wub: My heart will forever have an empty spot in it when he leaves this world.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

My lasy dogs were mixes Sheltie mostly awesome dogs. There is a Husky/Border Collie mix at my shelter. I also like GSD/Husky Mixes they are so pretty and really cool. I only would ge mixes through the shelter also. My aunt has a Maltese/Chihuahua mix, she could be Shihzu/Chihuahua, but she is really cute, looks like an Ewok and totally sweet. Her other dog is a MinPin/Chihuahua mix, who is totally awesome, but kind of looks like Yoda.


----------



## MrsWoodcock

MikeyMerciless said:


> Hmmm I can picture it, but in my head it doesn't fit a GSD haha. And those mixes sound nice as well. A reddish could with blue eyes. I think a long-haired black coat dog with blue eyes would look nice.


Kinda like this: 
*Kerstone's Blue Christmas "Presley" *

















She is not a mix... she is PB GSD. But her eyes. ah. its like they are looking right through me! and i keep telling the breeder when i get to kansas.... if miss presley disappears.... not my fault


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Jessiewessie99 said:


> My lasy dogs were mixes Sheltie mostly awesome dogs. There is a Husky/Border Collie mix at my shelter. I also like GSD/Husky Mixes they are so pretty and really cool. I only would ge mixes through the shelter also. My aunt has a Maltese/Chihuahua mix, she could be Shihzu/Chihuahua, but she is really cute, looks like an Ewok and totally sweet. Her other dog is a MinPin/Chihuahua mix, who is totally awesome, but kind of looks like Yoda.



Haha those are some pretty cool combos. And I can totally picture it looking like Yoda


----------



## MikeyMerciless

MrsWoodcock said:


> Kinda like this:
> *Kerstone's Blue Christmas "Presley" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is not a mix... she is PB GSD. But her eyes. ah. its like they are looking right through me! and i keep telling the breeder when i get to kansas.... if miss presley disappears.... not my fault



Wow what a gorgeous Shepherd! It kinda looks a bit like Crystal back when she was a puppy. But those eyes


----------



## cassadee7

My fave mix is this guy, my own Speedy the Wonderdog, a toy poodle/pomeranian mix. He is 12 years old and weighs 8 pounds. He is "the Dog of Happiness."


----------



## MikeyMerciless

cassadee7 said:


> My fave mix is this guy, my own Speedy the Wonderdog, a toy poodle/pomeranian mix. He is 12 years old and weighs 8 pounds. He is "the Dog of Happiness."



haha he looks like the dog of happiness. He look peppy. And I think a Beagle/Pomeranian is a cool mix as well.


----------



## robinhuerta

I'm gonna hate myself come morning for this one......but the cutest, smallest puppy I could have easily taken and ran home with ..was.....(yep, a designer mix-a-mutt).
It was called a "porky-pom"....Min Poodle/Yorkie/Pom...mix He was wolf sable in color, tiny prick ears, black button eyes, coat like a Pom, shiney like a Yorkie, stump of a tail.
At 8 wks old he weighed 3lbs. If he "wiggled" and danced any more than he did.....he would have exploded!...or I would have!

Ok.....I'm going to bang my head against the wall now....for having such idiotic past thoughts, and being so weak.


----------



## Chicagocanine

MikeyMerciless said:


> Hmmm I can picture it, but in my head it doesn't fit a GSD haha. And those mixes sound nice as well. A reddish could with blue eyes. I think a long-haired black coat dog with blue eyes would look nice.


Here is a photo of my friend's Husky mix with the reddish coat... I guess it's more tan in this photo, he got a little redder/darker as he grew up:












This is a Rottie/Husky mix I think is really pretty:
















elisabeth_00117 said:


>



So cute! I love underbites in dogs. My Rat Terrier mix had one too:












Another mix I really liked belonged to another friend of mine from high school. My friend got her from a shelter so we don't know her mix for sure but my best guess was part Malamute and part Collie. She was very big, over 100 pounds and had fluffy fur like a Malamute's but a little shorter (when she shed, there'd be fur tumbleweeds around the house!) She also had the sweetest temperament.
Photos:


----------



## MikeyMerciless

robinhuerta said:


> I'm gonna hate myself come morning for this one......but the cutest, smallest puppy I could have easily taken and ran home with ..was.....(yep, a designer mix-a-mutt).
> It was called a "porky-pom"....Min Poodle/Yorkie/Pom...mix He was wolf sable in color, tiny prick ears, black button eyes, coat like a Pom, shiney like a Yorkie, stump of a tail.
> At 8 wks old he weighed 3lbs. If he "wiggled" and danced any more than he did.....he would have exploded!...or I would have!
> 
> Ok.....I'm going to bang my head against the wall now....for having such idiotic past thoughts, and being so weak.



Haha I love those! I saw a bunch on some website... I would have taken it hahaha


----------



## Tammy GSD

Technically still two separate breeds, though similar in appearance (not size), my favorite mix that I ever owned was a rescue that was a Sheltie/Collie mix. He looked exactly like a collie but half sized, so bigger than a Sheltie and stockier with a longer snout. He was gorgeous and so smart. I loved and miss that dog (sigh). He went in the absolute worse possible way and I hope there is a special level of **** for the person who did it. He was the absolute sweetest dog, ever.


----------



## selzer

The American Muppet Dog. 

Rocco and Rosa. 

I do not have pictures, but if you google Rocco, you can find his thread. Rosa can be seen on her person's Avatar.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Tammy GSD said:


> Technically still two separate breeds, though similar in appearance (not size), my favorite mix that I ever owned was a rescue that was a Sheltie/Collie mix. He looked exactly like a collie but half sized, so bigger than a Sheltie and stockier with a longer snout. He was gorgeous and so smart. I loved and miss that dog (sigh). He went in the absolute worse possible way and I hope there is a special level of **** for the person who did it. He was the absolute sweetest dog, ever.



I've seen alot of Sheltie/Collie mixes, they're great and always so playful


----------



## Larien

I saw a Beagle/Shi Tzu mix puppy on Puppy Bowl this year - OMGSOCUTE. I hate beagles, and I had a Shi Tzu growing up (meanest, dumbest dog ever) but wow was that mix adorable!


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Larien said:


> I saw a Beagle/Shi Tzu mix puppy on Puppy Bowl this year - OMGSOCUTE. I hate beagles, and I had a Shi Tzu growing up (meanest, dumbest dog ever) but wow was that mix adorable!



That's another interesting mix. I never even thought of that


----------



## CharlieandMaya

Pyrenees/St Bernard mix.









Mastiff/Shepherd mix.









Shepherd/collie/rottie mix.









Shepherd/collie mix.








The poor girl in the pic above has been in her rescue for ten months and her current foster for six. She came to them with quills in her face, and an abusive past, leaving her very shy and nervous. If I could take an additional dog right now, I'd see if she fit my family.

I'm a big Shepherd and Beagle lover and a huge rescue advocate. All my own animals have been rescues so far and I will always continue rescuing. There's some really gorgeous mutts out there!


----------



## MikeyMerciless

CharlieandMaya said:


> Pyrenees/St Bernard mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mastiff/Shepherd mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shepherd/collie/rottie mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shepherd/collie mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor girl in the pic above has been in her rescue for ten months and her current foster for six. She came to them with quills in her face, and an abusive past, leaving her very shy and nervous. If I could take an additional dog right now, I'd see if she fit my family.
> 
> I'm a big Shepherd and Beagle lover and a huge rescue advocate. All my own animals have been rescues so far and I will always continue rescuing. There's some really gorgeous mutts out there!



Wow all 4 are cool, but I like the 3rd the best. And wow, I hate hearing those stories, I'd help if I could too :[


----------



## Larien

MikeyMerciless said:


> That's another interesting mix. I never even thought of that


Apparently I'm not the only one who found him to be the cutest thing ever, because he was voted Puppy Bowl's MVP, lol... His name is CB, so adorable:


----------



## CharlieandMaya

Mikey - I love good looking dogs with the brains to go with it. I'd help her out too if I could, but she's in a good rescue that she'll be in until she finds that 'right' home for her, so hopefully she finds it soon.

Larien - OMD HE'S CUTE! I love most Beagle mixes, even for as much as I am not a fan of shih-tzu's. Looks like a wirehair Beagle. Lol.


----------



## mountaingsd

Bandit is my favorite mix. She is a terrier/collie??? mix. We aren't really sure. She was listed at the shelter as a GSD mix, but they were dead wrong. She is the one on the left (I think that is obvious!). She is a great dog. She can make friends with even the rudest animals (and people) in seconds, is incredibly smart, and very resilient especially from coming from such a poor situation. Details were cloudy at the shelter, but she was an owner turn in, husband abused the dog, wife couldn't take it and turned her in, and she came with 10+ pellets of unexplained birdshot across her stomach. Still amazes me that dogs can go through so much crap and still be so trusting and loyal to people.


----------



## Blazings

I find this mix a lot prettier than the one in your post 
It has the body of a Beagle and the colors/tail of a GSD.


----------



## VomBlack

I'd have to agree with the blue eyed mixes that have dark or strange color combinations. 

My favorite mix though, without a doubt, was my Harleydog. The shelter called her a rottweiler/JRT mix because she had a black spot on her back (???) Some people saw pit, some didn't. Most agreed on shepherd/whoknowswhat. Either way she was my heart dog for sure.


----------



## stacey_eight

This was my Levi, who was an American Bulldog/Aussie mix. I lost him back in September. He was da bomb, and I miss him every single day...


----------



## Good_Karma

selzer said:


> The American Muppet Dog.
> 
> Rocco and Rosa.
> 
> I do not have pictures, but if you google Rocco, you can find his thread. Rosa can be seen on her person's Avatar.


Miss Rosa, the prettiest dog I have ever seen :wub:


----------



## AgileGSD

This was my mixed breed. He came from the pound as a young puppy and was supposed to be a "Beagle Mix". My mom thought that sounded good. Didn't want two big dogs and we already had a Setter. I begged for a GSD of course but parents weren't budging and I wanted a puppy. A Beagle mix is better than no puppy, so we brought this guy home:









He grew up to be about 85lbs and look like this (my 11 year old self was thrilled!): 




























As a sleepy old man:


----------



## MikeyMerciless

mountaingsd said:


> Bandit is my favorite mix. She is a terrier/collie??? mix. We aren't really sure. She was listed at the shelter as a GSD mix, but they were dead wrong. She is the one on the left (I think that is obvious!). She is a great dog. She can make friends with even the rudest animals (and people) in seconds, is incredibly smart, and very resilient especially from coming from such a poor situation. Details were cloudy at the shelter, but she was an owner turn in, husband abused the dog, wife couldn't take it and turned her in, and she came with 10+ pellets of unexplained birdshot across her stomach. Still amazes me that dogs can go through so much crap and still be so trusting and loyal to people.



I can see both in her. That last picture is hilarious hahaa


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Good_Karma said:


> Miss Rosa, the prettiest dog I have ever seen :wub:




Wow that is a pretty dog!


----------



## LijhaPup

My Noni Dog is my fav mix, she is a Lhasa Apso / Malamute mix and is she sweetest most laid back dog ever, even is she is stubborn


----------



## onyx'girl

I feel sorry for Noni's momma, or was she the Malamute?
What a mix, and an adorable one at that!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Good_Karma said:


> Miss Rosa, the prettiest dog I have ever seen :wub:


My inlaws use to have a GSD/Border Collie mix. She was darker than Rosa but always had that same happy look on her face. Always thought she was the perfect blend of both breeds and that girl could run like the wind!


----------



## LijhaPup

onyx'girl said:


> I feel sorry for Noni's momma, or was she the Malamute?
> What a mix, and an adorable one at that!


Ha ha! nope, her mom was a pure Lhasa...


----------



## MikeyMerciless

LijhaPup said:


> My Noni Dog is my fav mix, she is a Lhasa Apso / Malamute mix and is she sweetest most laid back dog ever, even is she is stubborn



She's a cute one, does she have that scruffy coat?


----------



## MikeyMerciless

onyx'girl said:


> I feel sorry for Noni's momma, or was she the Malamute?
> What a mix, and an adorable one at that!



Feel sorry, why? haha


----------



## LijhaPup

MikeyMerciless said:


> She's a cute one, does she have that scruffy coat?


Yup, she is a giant fluffball. :wub: She needs a haircut at the moment though.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

LijhaPup said:


> Yup, she is a giant fluffball. :wub: She needs a haircut at the moment though.



Haha so does Crystal. She's looking like a bear... we're gonna wait til the weather gets hotter though.


----------



## krystyne73

Not to be rude..but My dog was the best! LOL GSD and Aussie mix, I met both parents, he was a farm pup. I got him at 4 wks old YES 4 wks and I trained him as a teen with a dog training book. He was the smartest dog I have ever seen. (until Meika). He lived 15 years, I was almost 30 when he passed away.


----------



## krystyne73

Just to add, I married at 18 years old and my "ex"-husband was always jealous of my dog. I divorced the man, kept the dog!!!


----------



## ShepherdsField

AgileGSD said:


> This was my mixed breed. He came from the pound as a young puppy and was supposed to be a "Beagle Mix". My mom thought that sounded good. Didn't want two big dogs and we already had a Setter. I begged for a GSD of course but parents weren't budging and I wanted a puppy. A Beagle mix is better than no puppy, so we brought this guy home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He grew up to be about 85lbs and look like this (my 11 year old self was thrilled!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a sleepy old man:


Back in the day we had Dobies. He looks def. like a Doberman mix to me.


----------



## ShepherdsField

stacey_eight said:


> This was my Levi, who was an American Bulldog/Aussie mix. I lost him back in September. He was da bomb, and I miss him every single day...


 Beautiful dog


----------



## ShepherdsField

My favorite mix would have to be our big loveable lug, Boog. A rescued GSD/Newf mix. He's just the best, most lovable, easy to get along with big ol guy.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

krystyne73 said:


> Just to add, I married at 18 years old and my "ex"-husband was always jealous of my dog. I divorced the man, kept the dog!!!



haha well you have a pretty interesting story about your dog at least :] :angel:


----------



## MikeyMerciless

ShepherdsField said:


> My favorite mix would have to be our big loveable lug, Boog. A rescued GSD/Newf mix. He's just the best, most lovable, easy to get along with big ol guy.



Haha he seems like the type who's purpose in life is just being a big, walking teddy bear haha it's the same with Crystal


----------



## MikeyMerciless

ShepherdsField said:


> Beautiful dog



Really is. Even though you can't see him in the second picture too well, that's just simply a gorgeous picture. But he really is a great looking dog in the first picture


----------



## AgileGSD

ShepherdsField said:


> Back in the day we had Dobies. He looks def. like a Doberman mix to me.


 Yeah I came to the conclusion that he was a very Dobe-y Dobe mix. His temperament was very Dobe like too. It's funny the video store we used to frequent wanted us to bring the new puppy in so they could meet him (they were dog lovers and a had a GSD) and while we were in there with him, one of their friends came in and was petting him while I was holding him. The guy asked how old the Dobe puppy was and I said "he's a Beagle mix". The guy laughed and told me "I've had Dobes most of my life, he sure looks like a Dobe to me". He likely didn't see the white markings but he made a much better guess than the pound!


----------



## irongrl

My favorite mix was muffin. She was from a litter of puppies that was dumped in our neighborhood when I was about 12 or 13. She was probably about a month old when we took her in. She was very sick at first, with coccidiosis. We just fell in love with her, especially my father. She was really his dog. I always called her a schnauzer mix but I have no idea what she was. She was always sickly and only lived to be about 8.


----------



## RazinKain

Here's a cool looking combination.....German Shepherd / Corgi mix.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

irongrl said:


> My favorite mix was muffin. She was from a litter of puppies that was dumped in our neighborhood when I was about 12 or 13. She was probably about a month old when we took her in. She was very sick at first, with coccidiosis. We just fell in love with her, especially my father. She was really his dog. I always called her a schnauzer mix but I have no idea what she was. She was always sickly and only lived to be about 8.


 
 At least you helped her though. She was cute.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

RazinKain said:


> Here's a cool looking combination.....German Shepherd / Corgi mix.


 
That's interesting too, never really thought of that combo.


----------



## AgileGSD

RazinKain said:


> Here's a cool looking combination.....German Shepherd / Corgi mix.


 This dog looks like a GSD to me?


----------



## ShepherdsField

I've seen a GSD/Corgi mix somewhere and is was a short-legged odd looking little thing with a huge head. This dude took more on the GSD side and looks large. I can see something different going on in the fur, though.


----------



## catz

My boy Biggy was a great mix, cairn/scottish terrier/ schnauzer mix, soo sweet and super smart. Plus he got that grey beard at about 6 months old, he always looked like a little old man


----------



## MikeyMerciless

AgileGSD said:


> This dog looks like a GSD to me?



He does, but if you click the image you can see his coat and face is a bit different.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

catz said:


> My boy Biggy was a great mix, cairn/scottish terrier/ schnauzer mix, soo sweet and super smart. Plus he got that grey beard at about 6 months old, he always looked like a little old man



Wow that's a nice looking one... I'm a pretty big fan of these type of terriers.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

This is Lola our mastiff mix. We don't know what she is mixed with, but we believe she is part french mastiff and ????. We adopted her when she was 4 mths. from the Humane Society. This photo is an older one of her, but it is my fav. one of her.


----------



## PupperLove

I don't really care for mixes for the most part. Alot of them are just homely looking IMO, but that doesn't mean they can't make great pets. One mix that I find to usually be pretty are Saint Bernard Mixes. They are usually furry and bulky without being overly saggy like the Saint Bernard usually is. There's some really pretty ones on petfinder.


----------



## warpwr

Maybelline is the desert dingo telling Kazar how to behave.















I wouldn't trade her in for any other dog, that's for sure.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

JustMeLeslie said:


> This is Lola our mastiff mix. We don't know what she is mixed with, but we believe she is part french mastiff and ????. We adopted her when she was 4 mths. from the Humane Society. This photo is an older one of her, but it is my fav. one of her.



Mastiff mixes are cool. There's alot of different types, imagine a mix of like 8. like 1/8 of a different type.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

PupperLove said:


> I don't really care for mixes for the most part. Alot of them are just homely looking IMO, but that doesn't mean they can't make great pets. One mix that I find to usually be pretty are Saint Bernard Mixes. They are usually furry and bulky without being overly saggy like the Saint Bernard usually is. There's some really pretty ones on petfinder.



That's true. I love St. Bernards... I just hate the drool haha


----------



## MikeyMerciless

warpwr said:


> Maybelline is the desert dingo telling Kazar how to behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't trade her in for any other dog, that's for sure.



Nice looking dog for sure. She's a mix of what?


----------



## AgileGSD

MikeyMerciless said:


> He does, but if you click the image you can see his coat and face is a bit different.


 I did click it and it looks like a coated GSD. The head looks very much like some Amline GSDs I have known.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

AgileGSD said:


> I did click it and it looks like a coated GSD. The head looks very much like some Amline GSDs I have known.



I don't know then. To me it looks pretty much like a GSD, but I see some subtle differences.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

MikeyMerciless said:


> Mastiff mixes are cool. There's alot of different types, imagine a mix of like 8. like 1/8 of a different type.


I had always wanted a mastiff, but the XL size thing had always steered me clear of them. With her being mixed she turned out to be in the 90-95 lb. range instead of 150 + range which was wonderful for me. She will warning bark, but true to the french mastiff characteristic (lazy) only when she feels like it.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

JustMeLeslie said:


> I had always wanted a mastiff, but the XL size thing had always steered me clear of them. With her being mixed she turned out to be in the 90-95 lb. range instead of 150 + range which was wonderful for me. She will warning bark, but true to the french mastiff characteristic (lazy) only when she feels like it.


haha so that worked out for you. That's pretty cool. Mastiffs in general are all pretty interesting.


----------



## LARHAGE

catz said:


> My boy Biggy was a great mix, cairn/scottish terrier/ schnauzer mix, soo sweet and super smart. Plus he got that grey beard at about 6 months old, he always looked like a little old man


 

Nice looking little dog! He looks like my Cairn, those faces melt my heart.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Also wanted to add another thing I like in the looks department is mixes with merle coats. When you combine blue eyes and merle, even better! 
A neighbor of mine has a dog who looks like maybe an Aussie Shepherd or Cattle Dog mix, she has blue eyes and a very dark merle coat. Her head/muzzle is wider than those breeds though, and she has a soft and very short-ish dense coat. She's really pretty (and sweet/friendly)!


----------



## MikeyMerciless

LARHAGE said:


> Nice looking little dog! He looks like my Cairn, those faces melt my heart.



haha I love those terrier faces. Of course I like Jack Russells and Bull Terriers, but I love the scruffy little ones haha


----------



## LARHAGE

MikeyMerciless said:


> haha I love those terrier faces. Of course I like Jack Russells and Bull Terriers, but I love the scruffy little ones haha


 
I really love all terriers, such interesting little charachters, I have a JRT and a Cairn, and have to stop them from bullying my Shepherds.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

LARHAGE said:


> I really love all terriers, such interesting little charachters, I have a JRT and a Cairn, and have to stop them from bullying my Shepherds.


haha those little guys? My grandma's is the same way... which reminds me. Hers is a mix and we don't know for sure what it is completely.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Chicagocanine said:


> Also wanted to add another thing I like in the looks department is mixes with merle coats. When you combine blue eyes and merle, even better!
> A neighbor of mine has a dog who looks like maybe an Aussie Shepherd or Cattle Dog mix, she has blue eyes and a very dark merle coat. Her head/muzzle is wider than those breeds though, and she has a soft and very short-ish dense coat. She's really pretty (and sweet/friendly)!



Sounds pretty... part Husky maybe? (blue eyes, wider/rounder head/muzzle)


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Anyone know what kind of dog Toto from the Wizard of Oz was? Was he a mix or was he a purebred?


----------



## Kris10

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Anyone know what kind of dog Toto from the Wizard of Oz was? Was he a mix or was he a purebred?


Cairn Terrier


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Kris10 said:


> Cairn Terrier


Oh ok thanks.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Anyone know what kind of dog Toto from the Wizard of Oz was? Was he a mix or was he a purebred?


Yes, a Cairn terrier. I always see ads for them like this:
Cairn terrier(Toto dogs) 

I am pretty sure Toto was purebred too.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I googled him and he was a purebred. He was and still is one of my favorite dogs. I would love to have a dog like him, and plus The Wizard of Oz is one my favorite movies of all time!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I googled him and he was a purebred. He was and still is one of my favorite dogs. I would love to have a dog like him, and *plus The Wizard of Oz is one my favorite movies of all time*!


It is one of my favs as well. Over the holidays, I picked it up on blu ray for $10 from Amazon. Black Fri. deal-yipee!


----------



## MikeyMerciless

JustMeLeslie said:


> It is one of my favs as well. Over the holidays, I picked it up on blu ray for $10 from Amazon. Black Fri. deal-yipee!



Haha I haven't seen that movies in years


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I want it on DVD!! All I have is the VHS and our VHS player is not working that well anymore. I was Dorothy for Halloween my Senior year of HS. I might be her again.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I want it on DVD!! All I have is the VHS and our VHS player is not working that well anymore. I was Dorothy for Halloween my Senior year of HS. I might be her again.



Haha do it for this coming halloween. I don't know what I'm doing for halloween, but I know what I'm doing in october :]


----------



## MikeyMerciless

JustMeLeslie said:


> Yes, a Cairn terrier. I always see ads for them like this:
> Cairn terrier(Toto dogs)
> 
> I am pretty sure Toto was purebred too.


 
Haha I guess that's how they're best known.


----------



## catz

Thats funny, Biggy played Toto in a childrens play in our theater. He loved it! Poor guy had to put up with 14 kids picking him up and carrying him around. The photo of him sitting up was a trick I tought him, he'd sit up at hold Dorothys basket in his mouth while she talked, then high five her when she took it back. He had a little red cape on too, very cute, I have pictures somewhere.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

catz said:


> Thats funny, Biggy played Toto in a childrens play in our theater. He loved it! Poor guy had to put up with 14 kids picking him up and carrying him around. The photo of him sitting up was a trick I tought him, he'd sit up at hold Dorothys basket in his mouth while she talked, then high five her when she took it back. He had a little red cape on too, very cute, I have pictures somewhere.


 
Haha that's great. You need to put the pictures on here, I'd love to see them


----------



## MikeyMerciless

:apple:


----------



## LaRen616

The family dog, Kota. 

We got Kota as a 3 month old puppy, she was a "rescue". Kota is a GSD/Husky mix. She is red/cream/white and she has some orange in her kinda like the color of sherbert (sp) ice cream. She's tall and slim, fast and agile, smart and easy to train. She howls like a wolf, she slinks like a coyote and she climbs up a ladder like a cat climbs a tree. She protects my mom's outside cats from raccoons and other cats. She follows my nephews and niece around like a babysitter. She loves my GSD and only my GSD. 

Kota is 12 years old this month. The Vet said she is in excellent condition and that we can expect to have her around for another 4 years. It's just sad to know that we dont have alot more time with her. It's going to break our hearts when she passes. She is an amazing dog and definitly part of the family, like a little sister to me. :wub:


----------



## MikeyMerciless

LaRen616 said:


> The family dog, Kota.
> 
> We got Kota as a 3 month old puppy, she was a "rescue". Kota is a GSD/Husky mix. She is red/cream/white and she has some orange in her kinda like the color of sherbert (sp) ice cream. She's tall and slim, fast and agile, smart and easy to train. She howls like a wolf, she slinks like a coyote and she climbs up a ladder like a cat climbs a tree. She protects my mom's outside cats from raccoons and other cats. She follows my nephews and niece around like a babysitter. She loves my GSD and only my GSD.
> 
> Kota is 12 years old this month. The Vet said she is in excellent condition and that we can expect to have her around for another 4 years. It's just sad to know that we dont have alot more time with her. It's going to break our hearts when she passes. She is an amazing dog and definitly part of the family, like a little sister to me. :wub:


 
I love GSD/Huskies! And wow that sounds like an amazing dog


----------



## LARHAGE

MikeyMerciless said:


> Haha I guess that's how they're best known.


 
Thats the reason I always wanted a Cairn Terrier, I LOVE the Wizard of Oz and bought it on Blu-Ray as well, and my Cairn Terrier is like Toto, the same adorable face and fierce loyalty, I don't know how many times a day I trip over him, he's closer to me than my shadow!!!! But the best part of all is he is one serious varmint killer, from bugs to vermin!


----------



## shilorio

id have to say german shepherd/german shepherd  GSD will always be my favorite dog no matter what, but mixes are such wonderful dogs.. but i could never nerrow them down to just one  my pitbull/springerspaniel is a pretty wonderful dog though


----------



## MikeyMerciless

LARHAGE said:


> Thats the reason I always wanted a Cairn Terrier, I LOVE the Wizard of Oz and bought it on Blu-Ray as well, and my Cairn Terrier is like Toto, the same adorable face and fierce loyalty, I don't know how many times a day I trip over him, he's closer to me than my shadow!!!! But the best part of all is he is one serious varmint killer, from bugs to vermin!



Haha he's like a little tag-along dog


----------



## MikeyMerciless

shilorio said:


> id have to say german shepherd/german shepherd  GSD will always be my favorite dog no matter what, but mixes are such wonderful dogs.. but i could never nerrow them down to just one  my pitbull/springerspaniel is a pretty wonderful dog though



Haha you're right. German Shepherds will top any other dog/mix on my list, but many others are amazing as well.

I love those two quotes (in your signature) by the way. Especially the first


----------



## MikeyMerciless

LARHAGE said:


> Thats the reason I always wanted a Cairn Terrier, I LOVE the Wizard of Oz and bought it on Blu-Ray as well, and my Cairn Terrier is like Toto, the same adorable face and fierce loyalty, I don't know how many times a day I trip over him, he's closer to me than my shadow!!!! But the best part of all is he is one serious varmint killer, from bugs to vermin!


Oh and by the way, the ones who follow you around are the best  I wish Crystal wasn't too lazy to follow me


----------



## Chicagocanine

A neighbor of mine had a Cairn Terrier... I used to petsit for them. He was a neat dog, very feisty. They had two Labs and a Cairn and guess which one ruled the roost? LOL

I love terriers too! I'm hoping to get a Border Terrier someday... I post a photo of my Rat Terrier mix early in this thread.


----------



## Chowgal

I have to say my all time favorite mix would HAVE to be chow/husky! I met one for the first time this weekend! He was mostly black with blue eyes! BEAUTIFUL!

Kinda Like this:


----------



## krystyne73

pretty dog! I love the Black ones!


----------



## Chowgal

krystyne73 said:


> pretty dog! I love the Black ones!


Me too! Moose(the dog I met's name) was a lot more heavily built than the dog in the pic. He was more stocky like a chow, and had a longer coat, but so gorgeous! I would've happily brought him home!


----------



## Dennq

I don't like mixes sorry


----------



## Aescleah

bull dog boxer heavy on the bull dog i have one they are a hoot i also like neo english mastiff crosses

Ashley


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Chowgal said:


> I have to say my all time favorite mix would HAVE to be chow/husky! I met one for the first time this weekend! He was mostly black with blue eyes! BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Kinda Like this:


 
This is a beautiful dog. Gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Dennq said:


> I don't like mixes sorry


Then why post?


----------



## LijhaPup

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Then why post?


Seriously, that's what I was thinking. Everyone can have an opinion, but why join a conversation you don't have anything to contribute to?

Just sayin... 

All the mixes in this thread are just so darn cute! :laugh:


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Chicagocanine said:


> A neighbor of mine had a Cairn Terrier... I used to petsit for them. He was a neat dog, very feisty. They had two Labs and a Cairn and guess which one ruled the roost? LOL
> 
> I love terriers too! I'm hoping to get a Border Terrier someday... I post a photo of my Rat Terrier mix early in this thread.


 
haha the little ones always do! Especially little terriers


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Chowgal said:


> I have to say my all time favorite mix would HAVE to be chow/husky! I met one for the first time this weekend! He was mostly black with blue eyes! BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Kinda Like this:


 
Black with blue eyes look great! I pictured it being more puffy though haha, that'd be cool.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Dennq said:


> I don't like mixes sorry


 
That's quite alright haha


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Then why post?


 
Well I don't know why THEY posted, but I noticed quite a few people from this forum to be kinda ignorant, arrogant, and like to try to show that their dog is better than a mutt or another breed. Not saying this is why they posted though.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Aescleah said:


> bull dog boxer heavy on the bull dog i have one they are a hoot i also like neo english mastiff crosses
> 
> Ashley


 
All different mixes with those type of dogs seem good looking, but I don't know too much about their personalities. Are they good as well?


----------



## Chowgal

MikeyMerciless said:


> Black with blue eyes look great! I pictured it being more puffy though haha, that'd be cool.


The one I met was "puffy-er". ~lol~ I just found a pic online to demonstrate KINDA what I meant.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Chowgal said:


> The one I met was "puffy-er". ~lol~ I just found a pic online to demonstrate KINDA what I meant.



Oh haha okay. That would be great. A big, black, poof-ball dog with those Husky eyes.


----------



## Chowgal

MikeyMerciless said:


> Oh haha okay. That would be great. A big, black, poof-ball dog with those Husky eyes.


He was great! So soft and fluffy, and those BEAUTIFUL blue eyes just made me melt!  :wub: I would LOVE to have one like him!


----------



## Crissytal

Golden retriever and Labrador retriever mix. Best dog I have ever had. We had him for 16 years:


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Chowgal said:


> He was great! So soft and fluffy, and those BEAUTIFUL blue eyes just made me melt!  :wub: I would LOVE to have one like him!



haha I'd love that too!!!


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Crissytal said:


> Golden retriever and Labrador retriever mix. Best dog I have ever had. We had him for 16 years:



I've seen a million lab/retrievers, they all look basically like a pure bred retriever. I love them though


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Chowgal said:


> He was great! So soft and fluffy, and those BEAUTIFUL blue eyes just made me melt!  :wub: I would LOVE to have one like him!



I remember seeing this one dog, it looked like a Husky in the face, build like a Chow or maybe a chubby Husky haha, coat like a Retriever, and it was all white with a little light grey and it had those blue eyes  gorgeous dog.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Chowgal said:


> He was great! So soft and fluffy, and those BEAUTIFUL blue eyes just made me melt!  :wub: I would LOVE to have one like him!


 

I really wish I knew what kinda mix it was, it was amazing.


----------



## chance

*heres a picture of my black shepherd mix named chance!*








We had a DNA test done and turns out he is 25% german shepherd, 12.5% collie, 8% manchester terrier, 4.5% leonberger, and a whole bunch of other breeds to distant in the blood line to be able to tell what they are.


----------



## onyx'girl

leonberger?? I really don't trust those DNA tests. I would think a northern breed due to his eye color.
Chance is stunning!


----------



## Sue Smart

This is Binks a rott/mastiff cross I look after, I also look after her litter sister Cassie.










Both of them have a great temperament.


----------



## suzzyq01

chance said:


> We had a DNA test done and turns out he is 25% german shepherd, 12.5% collie, 8% manchester terrier, 4.5% leonberger, and a whole bunch of other breeds to distant in the blood line to be able to tell what they are.


Wow beautiful!! I want my next Siberian Husky to be all black with blue eyes, they are very rare.


----------



## Wolfie907

The best dog I ever had, except for Wolfie who's only 9 months next week, was a GSD/Dobe mix I found on the street at about age 6 weeks.

So smart, loyal, friendly, and lived to 18 years 1 month before I had to send him to the Rainbow Bridge. I'm surprised they're so rare to find.


----------



## Irish Kathy

RazinKain said:


> Here's a cool looking combination.....German Shepherd / Corgi mix.


That's a combination I'm really beginning to like too.


----------



## brightspot

the Pomsky!
Pomsky Puppy for Sale and Adopt


----------



## N Smith

My husbands adopted boy is a Pom/Chihuahua mix.

For myself - I think there are many awesome mixed breeds, I just don't agree with making them as pets. If you want to cross dogs for work, fine, but we don't need anymore pet puppies being churned out because they are "cute".


----------

